# Swissvax Tours - next leg



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just a gentle prod for those who expressed an interest.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=105507&p=1120672#p1120672 Update on first post

Drop me or Lee (Multiprocess) a PM if your still interested...hoping to get away around 24th Aug if it ever stops peeing down!

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fit and well again are we Dave I hope so


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Haven't really got much spare time until we get back from France in a months time :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fit and well again are we Dave I hope so


Same as ever Andy, missing a few fangs, nowt too serious - the big stuff starts mid October <gulp> 



wallesendmag said:


> Haven't really got much spare time until we get back from France in a months time


Only need a day Andy - get the train to work :wink: Last day for me will be around 10th October; any use? 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about 28,29 or 30th Sep just after we return from our European jaunt?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We are north of what is left of the wall honest :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> How about 28,29 or 30th Sep just after we return from our European jaunt?


Should be fine - firm up a date closer to time. When you off to France?



Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> We are north of what is left of the wall honest :lol: :lol:


You sure :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leave on the 18th back the following Friday in time for the home fixture :wink: 
And yes by at least a mile or so :lol: :lol:


----------

